
The Coronavirus Is Airborne - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/04/health/239-experts-with-one-big-claim-the-coronavirus-is-airborne.html
======
AndrewBissell
The W.H.O.'s prevarication on this point has been hugely harmful and a gift to
anti-mask disinfo peddlers.

Just look at Hong Kong. A hugely congested city with no lockdowns but a 97
percent mask compliance rate and the pandemic is completely under control.
What is the W.H.O.'s explanation for this at this point?

~~~
jaekash
Look at Norway, barely any lockdown, no mask wearing, and pandemic is pretty
much gone - curve smashed, instead of flattened. In the middle of Norway's
lockdown IKEA was packed with no occupancy limits, malls were open, public
transport was running and airplanes were operating.

Look at South Africa where masks are mandatory and DEATS PER DAY (actual curve
that matters) keep going up.

Look at USA where in spite of the media fear mongering the DEATHS PER DAY keep
going down.

~~~
quattrofan
"Deaths per day keep going down" at the moment, it always lags and infections
are now trending sharply up thanks to Trump idiocy

~~~
jaekash
Well if it indefinitely lags then I guess we don't have a problem. Death
deferred indefinitely is death avoided.

------
lbeltrame
Does anyone have a copy of the letter or a link to it? I'd like to see the
data supporting the claim.

------
jaekash
Title is bullshit, please fix it.

